# my replacement stickers on DA newISH ONE



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

tell me what you think... 
i just wasn't a fan of the factory stickers... and i also wanted to be a little different... 
we are thinking about doing a COMPLETE GRAFHIX KIT on the bike as well.. and changing all the factor reflective stickers with white reflective... so i'm sure i will have pics of that up as well soon


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice i like .................


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

we can do your brute too... keep me in mind...


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

How would I go about getting prices on a few?

Are they going to hold up as good as the factory stickers ( pressure washing)?


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

CanAmChris said:


> How would I go about getting prices on a few?
> 
> Are they going to hold up as good as the factory stickers ( pressure washing)?


they seem to be holding up on the dirt track cars... this is not CHEAP stickers... these are high quality material... this is what he does for a living and his name is on it..lol

pm me with your info and i will call you tomorrow with a "round about price" pice also depends on the design you want...


----------



## Shrek37 (Apr 28, 2010)

I want some:nutkick:


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

Shrek37 said:


> I want some:nutkick:


:thinking: you know were i live FEWL


----------



## Shrek37 (Apr 28, 2010)

I need some help figuring out a theme... im a lil slow, heck we can get Christina to help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks awesome! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Love it man. What kind of price we looking at for the brutes.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Looks Nice!!


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Love it man. What kind of price we looking at for the brutes.


i will let you know something asap!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

i'm interested too.. you ever find that pc?


----------

